# IKO shingles vs Timberline



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have read it somewhere on this site that this is not a why I hate a product site so I will only say this,,,I would not put IKO shingles on my neighbors house (And I really have issues with her) I will say that If they were the last shingles on the planet I would probably manufacture my own roof system.Could not be any worse.

I would choose Certainteed but that is just my opinion.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/shingle-recommendation-gaf-vs-iko-vs-certainteed-142161/


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

sparky5646 said:


> We will be replacing our 12 year old IKO shingle roof due to a windstorm. I have found a very reputable roofing contractor that a friend recommended. He is recommending the IKO shingle (Cambridge) over the Timberline due to the heavier weight and the number of changes that IKO has done with their product. We live in Southwestern Ontario and we do have high winds. Any recommendations, any and all comments are greatluy appreciated. Thanks


Your contractor sounds just like mine. In fact, he was initially asking me to sign a waiver since he didn't think the weight of Timberline HD shingles met code... I am going with Timberline HD even with looks alone. I went to see 6 or more homes with both shingles and Timberline stood out among IKO and even the almighty CT Landmark. I live in windy Chicago. On a side note, IKO is offering $3 per square rebate at the moment.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd use IKO before Timberlines anyday, but prefer Landmarks in my area.

I believe the IRC code is no shingles under 190 lbs. a square. The newest Timberlines are really pushing it.


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

If your main concern is looks, then GAF is probably your best choice. They have one of the most defined shadow lines out there. Not that that is going to make the shingles last any longer, but boy they look sharp.

IKO, well I wouldn't suggest IKO to anyone. Even at $3 per sq rebate.


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like important to me as you can see so much of my roof. However, I also want high performance as well. Anyone know if perhaps Timberline Ultra HD is better? I am afraid cost may be way up there...


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

sbkim said:


> Looks like important to me as you can see so much of my roof. However, I also want high performance as well. Anyone know if perhaps Timberline Ultra HD is better? I am afraid cost may be way up there...


Look at Owens Corning Designer Duration series or Landmark Pros for looks.


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

sbkim said:


> Anyone know if perhaps Timberline Ultra HD is better? I am afraid cost may be way up there...


The Timberline Ultra HD is a really thick shingle, 53% thicker than the Timberline HD (according to GAF). It's granulated on both sides, making it about twice as heavy (if not more) as a regular Timberline. Match that weight with GAF seal strip and I can't see these things blowing off.
But all that extra thickness and extra granules is going to cost extra dollars.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I cannot believe I am saying this but I have to be honest.

We are on our 5th house of the 6 that we are sponsoring for Springfield Habitat's Six By Six build off.

Up until today all we have installed is Owens Corning.I pulled up to the 5th house only to be faced with an installation of nothing other than IKO !!!

It has been several years since I have installed them.First thing I noticed was the thickness of the shingle.It appeared to be more sturdy than I once remembered.

The problems I noticed with the previous installations was a huge difference with exposure height and differnet lengths of shingles.I remember it was in excess of almost an inch either way.

I had no reoccurence of this with the shingles I installed today.17sq.and shingle for shingle no problems.One thing that annoyed me were the factor markings from the rollers during manufacturing.

I will install them if someone by chance is providing material but that isn't happening soon.Overall it was a decent installation considering the problems I had in the past when installing them with manufacturing goof ups. :whistling2:


----------

